# SRAM Force 22 chainset in an otherwise 10-speed setup



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

*SRAM Force 22 crankset in an otherwise 10-speed setup*

I notice that SRAM web site still lists "regular" 10-speed Force crankset as one of their products. However, my attempts to find it for sale online came up with nothing. It seems to be "barely" available at some places, but the chainring/BB/crank length combination I'm interested in (50/34, GXP, 172.5mm) proves to be impossible to find.

Hence the question: what about SRAM Force22 cranksets? Will they work in a 10-speed setup? Specifically, with regular SRAM Force front derailleur and shifter?

On a related note, what happened to 10 speed Force components? The web site lists them, but they don't seem to be available for sale anywhere. Are they de-facto discontinued?


----------

